# Steinhatchee Report



## teethdoc (Nov 6, 2016)

Y'all catching anything this weekend?  Heading down Friday to see if I can put my son and his buddies on some fish.  They just want to catch, they don't care what.  I'm hoping we get into a bunch of Spanish.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Nov 7, 2016)

Heading down Friday myself. A friend fished this weekend and did well down toward Pepperfish.


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 7, 2016)

brotherinlaw said:


> Heading down Friday myself. A friend fished this weekend and did well down toward Pepperfish.


Good deal.  I've always preferred heading south for some reason.  I think it's because that's where Grandaddy always like to fish.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 8, 2016)

I hope to be there friday as well.


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 12, 2016)

Caught a boat load of 14" trout and 17" redfish.  We managed 4 keeper trout and a 36.5" redfish.


----------



## bhdawgs (Nov 13, 2016)

nice red !


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 13, 2016)

Makes me wish I had made it down Friday


----------



## brotherinlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

Same here a lot of shorts and only 2 keepers. We did find a few seabass in 12' to make a good meal.


----------

